# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Sos besoin d'aide pour sauver l'association Sauvetage des Animaux 76

## fays

Et oui bientôt 13 ans que l'association à vu le jours avec des hauts et des bas bien sûr et beaucoup de changement.
Mais je tente de continuer mon combat pour la stérilisation des chats errants et chaque année c'est de plus en plus dur. 


De plus en plus de chats et de moins en moins de dons. Les chats arrivent pour la plupart dans des états catastrophique sans compter les maladies.
L'année dernières 2 sos de plus de 30 chats nous ont coûté cher mais nous avons eu aussi des chats qui sont rester chez nous car pas sociable et impossible de relâcher. 


Cette année j'ai tout fait pour limiter les entrées mais malgré cela les dettes sont la. 


Entre le typhus, la giardiose et le corrysa les sos nous ont gâtés sans compter la stérilisation des chats sauvage impératif pour limiter les dégâts. 


Malgré des appels à l'aide impossible d'avancer, toujours en attente de clic animaux et nous allons tenter un dossier à la fondation bardot. 


Nous avons eu la chance de pouvoir faire appel au projet France Relance afin de construire l'enclos extérieur vital pour nos chats.
C'est vraiment un appel du cur que je demande je sais qu'on n'est tous dans la galère mais je ne peu pas laisser tomber la.

Relance + facture de septembre concernant le typhus, stérilisation des chats errants, visite sanitaire et soins des loulous 

Sos Association en danger !

Plus que jamais, pour pouvoir continuer, les minous et moi-même  avons besoin de votre soutien !!!
Les nombreux soins occasionnés par le virus, la désinfection..et les mises en règle font que la situation est grave..la dette et énorme. Nous n'avons quasiment plus de dons et de ce fait le montant de la dette ne descend pas.
Chaque geste compte ! Aidez-nous à continuer, trop de minous malheureux ont besoin de nous tous... 
Vous pourrez trouver la facture détaillé, soins de Opale et tous les soins que nous avons fait qui nous on permis de sauver 4 sur 8 des chatons. Je suis très inquiète je ne sais plus quoi faire pour avoir de l'aide pour financer ces factures 

Pour nous aider vous pouvez :
     -   par Paypal : sauvetagesdesanimaux76@hotmail.fr 

      - inscription teaming : versement mensuel.

https://www.teaming.net/sossauvetagedesanimaux76

       - Chèque : sauvetage des animaux 76
8 résidence le puits
76220 Ferrière en bray 

        - une cagnotte sur hello association sans frais 
https://www.helloasso.com/.../sauvet.../formulaires/1/widget



Merci  
 facutre






facture entière par email :-)

des photos des loulous. Nous avons eu un contrôle de la DDPP qui c'est très bien déroulé nous sommes fier que le bien être de nos loulous et reconnu.


Nos chatons
  

  

Perle sortie de la rue, 10 ans de portée et résultat tumeur mammaire :-)

deux de nos chatons sauvés
   

Sauvetage ou nous avons du agir en urgence il reste 3 minettes à stériliser


Chouchou fiv + 


Sparrow cancer des oreilles

Pristie tabassé dans la rue opérée de la mâchoire


Et Macho accidenté et opéré.


bien tant d'autres loulous mais en voici quelques uns.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## fays

Je remonte le post :-(

⚠️ STOP plus aucune prise en charge !!! ⚠️ 

Je tire la sonnette d'alarme au vu de nos dettes nous ne prenons plus en charge. Nous avons eu un rappel de notre clinique qui nous a dit stop pour de nouveaux chats ce qui est compréhensible vu notre situation. Très peu de dons pas d'adoption...et nos dettes doivent être payé dans les meilleurs délais.

Tant que nos dettes vétérinaires ne seront pas réglées nous ne pourrons plus amener de nouveaux chats. 
Notre priorité c'est la santé de nos loulous.

Aider nous svp :-(
 De plus nous allons devoir faire une commande de croquette et les derniers chatons on besoin de babycat. 

Cette période et difficile et je me sens un peu seul fasse à la situation.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## lénou

Ptg. Bon courage!

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## fays

Bonjour 

Merci pour vos partages.
Hélas pour me moment la situation n'évolue pas trop.
Récemment un chèque de 722 euros à était donné à notre clinique. Sans compter les croquettes pour nos adultes, chatons et chat à pathologie.
Une adoption demain et 9 chatons à l'adoption plus les 7 encore en soins et sevrage.

Les 3 pepettes sortie de fourrière et atteinte d'herpès vont déjà mieux avec le traitement antiviral

----------


## fays

4 chatons sortie de fourrière en urgence car non sevré 



Satine et arrivée suite à la demande de prise en charge par ma clinique il y à 3 semaines. 
Sa propriétaire voulait l'euthanasier car elle n'avais pas les moyens de payer les soins. En effet la belle avait un énorme abcès à l'anus remplie de bourre depuis un moment. Elle est actuellement en soins pendant un moment mais je suis en colère contre la propriétaire qu'il la totalement négligé vu son état sans parler des puces..
Nous avons vraiment besoin d'aide que ce soit pour les factures mais aussi pour l'achat de croquette chat adulte et chaton.

Merci à tous ❤

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## fays

Notre facture qui vient d'arriver :-(
Pas d'adoption les dons de plus en plus rare je ne sais plus quoi faire et pourtant plus de prise en charge. 
Le typhus nous à fait beaucoup de mal :-( 

Lien de la nouvelle cagnotte 

http://www.leetchi.com/c/sos-pour-sa...des-animaux-76

Merci à tous de votre aide

----------


## fays

Je pense que notre association ne fera pas une nouvelle année hélas :-(

----------


## fays

Un premier virement de 1000 euros à était effectué nous sommes loin du compte mais nous avançons. Merci aux personnes qui nous aides. On lâche rien svp :-(

----------


## bab

up !!

https://www.leetchi.com/c/sos-pour-s...des-animaux-76

----------


## fays

Bonjour les amis,

Je viens faire ce post pour faire le point sur notre dette vétérinaire. Comme vous le savez notre dette était énorme après les sauvetages de l'année dernière.
Grâce à votre aide, votre soutien mais aussi à clic animaux nous avons réussi à payer une grosse partie de la dette. Sans vous cela ne serais pas possible et je tiens à vous remercier du fond du cur.
Voici le dernier récapitulatif des factures encore à régler de novembre à janvier. Ne pas tenir compte des intérêts de retard. Il reste donc à peu près 2996 euros à régler.
Je sais que tous ensemble nous pouvons y arriver et chaque dons et important.
Nous avons beaucoup de chats avec des soucis de santé qui on besoin d'un suivie sans compter les 5 chatons de l'année dernière qui sont resté à la maison.
Sans vous je ne peu pas continuer. 
Merci à tous 💕

Pour nous aider:

Paypal: sauvetagedesanimaux76@hotmail.fr 

Chèque : sauvetage des animaux 76
8 résidence le puits
76220 Ferrière en bray

Une cagnotte sur hello association

https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...aires/1/widget

Le lien de la cagnotte.

http://www.leetchi.com/c/sos-pour-sa...des-animaux-76

Impossible de mètre la photo je suis désolé elle est disponible sur notre page Facebook.
Nous avons vraiment besoin  de vous.

----------


## bab

> Pour les personnes qui souhaites nous soutenir dans notre combat et nos sauvetages par un dons voici les informations 
> 
> Merci à tous 
> 
> Pour nous aider:
> 
>  Paypal: sauvetagedesanimaux76@hotmail.fr 
> 
> Chèque : sauvetage des animaux 76
> ...


.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

> STOP PRISE EN CHARGE 
> 
> Nous ne ferons AUCUNE NOUVELLE PRISE EN CHARGE jusqu'à l'année prochaine, faute de moyens financiers et de place. Et oui, hélas, nous avons beaucoup de dette vétérinaire et physiquement et moralement, je suis à bout. Ces jours si beaucoup de nos loulous ont eu des soucis de santé  Car oui, nous avons beaucoup de vieux chats et de loulous ayant des pathologies diverses. Entre la nourriture et les frais vétérinaires pour les animaux que nous avons déjà sous notre protection, l'association est déjà plus que dans le rouge. 
> 
>  Pour information : lorsque vous trouvez un animal, ce n'est pas à nous qu'il faut s'adresser, mais à votre mairie ou l'amener chez un vétérinaire afin de savoir si celui-ci et identifié. 
> 
>  Nous avons besoin au quotidien de nourriture pour chat adulte : Croquettes Purina One Croquettes royal canin et iams Sachet fraîcheur ou pâté Félix, whiskas, gourmet... 
> 
>   Nous sommes comme vous humain et  bénévole. Certes nous avons le nom association mais cela ne donne aucun privilège. Nous vivons uniquement que par les dons. Nous n'avons pas de subvention,  et cette année et une vrais catastrophe, je ne sais pas si je pourrais continuer l'année prochaine  
> ...


.

----------

